# [Research Thread!] DIY Recipes vs Villager Personalities



## Lady Sugarsaurus

*DIY Recipes vs Villager Personalities* 





 *Welcome!* 


Welcome to the DIY Recipes vs Villager Personalities research thread! It was brought up as a question by *shayminskyforme88 *as to if different villagers could craft/giveaway all types of DIYs, or if they were personality locked. More than that.. are some DIYs locked, and other open for all villagers? Well, I am here to find out! If you are interested in helping out with the research, please feel free to post in this thread as I will be keeping track in a more manual way. If you would also like to check out shayminskyforme88's thread, you can check it out here: click! Contribute to both, let us know what you are experiencing! It will help us with the data and allow us to come back to the community with a more concrete idea of what this looks like! I thank you all so much in advance!

*4/20/2020 update:* So it looks like based on the companion guide, this is in fact true. The DIYs are personality locked, but I still want to test a few things! Like do villagers that come in with amiibo cards different? Do the ones on the beach follow the same principals? Plus, it never hurts to compile a list of all the DIYs and what types of villagers will give them out! So the goal chances a bit, but with any good research project you learn and you adapt!



 *The Goal? *


I think the ultimate goal will be to for sure be able to say, 'x' type of villagers craft this DIY. I would like to know, are there more chances for me to get the ironwood set if I have a cranky villager, or will I just need to wait around until my peppy villagers finally decide to give it to me? What it boils down to is figuring out if ANCH takes on the same types of principals that the ACNL villagers had with suggesting things to beautify your town with. The great thing about ACNH though is that we can always travel around with those handy Dodocodes to get the DIYs we may not be able to get ourselves if the theory ends up proving true.

*04/20/2020 goal update: *So the new goal, is to not only compile a list of all the DIYs and what villager types give them out, but I want to still know if the way you get the DIYs has a change on any of these! Do the ones on the beach follow the same principals? How about villagers from amiibo cards? Let's find out!



 *How you can help!* 


The biggest thing you can do to help is contribute to the research! Please post in my thread, and of course the other thread I mentioned above with your villagers and what they are handing out! If you can remember others too! If you visit an island to get a DIY, let us know! I want to try and factor in a couple different things at the same time, to see if they have an effect on the numbers as well, so please, fill out the form in the spoiler, and help me complete this! 

*04/20/2020 update: **Teddy345 *also has a cool thread that you can contribute to! If you have had an amiibo villager and you remember what they asked for to move in, go check out his thread here: click and tell him what they asked for! I'd be curious to see if these are in any way related to one another! 




Spoiler: The Form



*DIY Name: *Which one did you get?
*Villager: *Who was crafting it?
*Personality type: *If you know it!
*How you obtained the DIY: *On your island? Visiting someone? On the beach?
*If your own villager: *Were they traded? Naturally spawned? Amiibo card?





 *The Data!* 


I will be posting all the data I collect here, so you can keep track of what it is currently looking at! I will keep some data under spoiler tags as to not clutter up the form, and I will be putting some of the data out in the open! If you would like to take a look at it, and tell me how you are interrupting it too, I would love that! I would love to see what other people think, get ideas about or realize.. and I've always been of the mindset that more brains are better than one!​

 *DIYs from ANY Villagers: *All DIYs coming right from your villager, a generalized list.


Spoiler: A-Z List



*Angled Signpost*
Lazy - 1

*Armor Shoes*
Cranky - 1

*Bamboo Bench*
Normal - 1

*Bamboo Flooring*
Cranky - 1

*Bamboo Partition*
Cranky - 1

*Bamboo Speaker*
Snooty - 1

*Cherry Rug*
Peppy - 1

*Cherry Wall*
Peppy - 1
Normal - 1

*Classic Library Wall*
Normal - 1

*Coconut Juice*
Snooty - 1

*Cutting Board*
Normal - 1

*Fruit Wreath*
Cranky - 1

*Garden Wagon*
Peppy - 1

*Giant Teddy Bear*
Peppy - 1

*Gold Bars*
Snooty - 2

*Golden Arrowana Model* 
Lazy - 1

*Golden Dishes*
Cranky - 1
Snooty - 1

*Golden Dung Beetle Model *
Lazy - 1

*Golden Casket*
Smug - 1

*Golden Gears*
Smug - 3

*Golden Flooring*
Smug - 1

*Gong*
Cranky - 1

*Green Grass Skirt*
Peppy - 1

*Honeycomb Flooring*
Jock - 1

*Iron Garden Chair*
Uchi - 1

*Iron Wall Rack*
Smug - 1

*Ironwood Cupboard*
Snooty - 1

*Ironwood Low Table*
Snooty - 1

*Jail Bars*
Cranky - 2

*Log Dining Table*
Cranky - 1

*Log Round Table*
Peppy - 1

*Manga-Library Wall*
Peppy - 1

*Money Flooring*
Snooty - 1

*Natural Mum Wreath*
Smug - 1

*Oil Barrel Bathtub*
Jock - 1

*Pansy Crown*
Smug - 1

*Peach Hat*
Normal - 1

*Peach Surprise Box*
Normal - 1

*Peach Wall*
Normal - 1

*Shell Arch*
Lazy - 1

*Shell Bed*
Peppy - 1

*Shell Fountain*
Lazy - 2

*Shell Lamp*
Uchi - 1

*Shell Speaker*
Uchi - 2

*Street Piano*
Uchi - 1

*Terrarium*
Normal - 1

*Tiny Library*
Normal - 1

*Wild Log Bench*
Jock - 2

*Windflower Fan*
Lazy - 1

*Wooden Low Table*
Smug - 1

*Wooden Mosaic Wall*
Normal - 1

*Woodland Wall*
Normal - 1





 *DIYs from Naturally Spawned Villagers: *All DIYs coming right from your naturally spawned villager.


Spoiler: A-Z List



*Angled Signpost*
Lazy - 1

*Bamboo Bench*
Normal - 1

*Bamboo Partition*
Cranky - 1

*Cherry Rug*
Peppy - 1

*Cherry Wall*
Peppy - 1
Normal - 1

*Giant Teddy Bear*
Peppy - 1

*Gold Bars*
Snooty - 1

*Golden Casket*
Smug - 1

*Golden Dishes*
Cranky - 1

*Green Grass Skirt*
Peppy - 1

*Honeycomb Flooring*
Jock - 1

*Iron Garden Chair*
Uchi - 1

*Ironwood Cupboard*
Snooty - 1

*Ironwood Low Table*
Snooty - 1

*Log Round Table*
Peppy - 1

*Peach Surprise Box*
Normal - 1

*Shell Arch*
Lazy - 1

*Shell Fountain*
Lazy - 1

*Shell Lamp*
Uchi - 1

*Shell Speaker*
Uchi - 2

*Street Piano*
Uchi - 1

*Terrarium*
Normal - 1

*Tiny Library*
Normal - 1

*Wild Log Bench*
Jock - 2

*Windflower Fan*
Lazy - 1

*Wooden Low Table *
Smug - 1





 *DIYs from Amiibo Villagers: *All DIYs coming right from your amiibo card villager.


Spoiler: A-Z List



*Cutting Board*
Normal - 1

*Fruit Wreath*
Cranky - 1

*Golden Gears*
Smug - 1

*Jail Bars*
Cranky - 1

*Money Flooring*
Snooty - 1

*Woodland Wall*
Normal - 1





 *DIYs from Traded Villagers: *All DIYs coming right from your traded villager.


Spoiler: A-Z List



*Bamboo Speaker*
Snooty - 1

*Golden Gears*
Smug - 1

*Iron Wall Rack*
Smug - 1

*Jail Bars*
Cranky - 1

*Manga Library Wall*
Peppy - 1

*Natural Mum Wreath*
Smug - 1

*Shell Bed*
Peppy - 1

*Wooden Mosaic Wall*
Normal - 1





 *DIYs from Bottles on the beach: *All DIYs coming picking up a bottle on the beach with a DIY.


Spoiler: A-Z List



*Armor Shoes*
Cranky - 1

*Classic Library Wall*
Normal - 1

*Golden Dishes*
Snooty - 1

*Golden Flooring*
Smug - 1

*Golden Gears*
Smug - 1

*Log Dining Table*
Cranky - 1

*Pansy Crown*
Smug - 1





 *Credits!* 


DIY Recipe Pixel by: *Mieiki*
Pixel Wing and Rose by: King-Lulu-Deer on DA​


----------



## meggiewes

Well, I know Bruce (cranky) gave me a going DIY recipe yesterday. The only other one I remember is that Poppy (normal) gave me a peach hat and a pear umbrella. 

Are you counting amiibo card camper DIYs too? Because Fauna gave me a cutting board the other day.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Let's see...

The only ones I remember off the top of my head came from Ankha (snooty) and they were coconut juice and a gold bars, both from her home (though the coconut juice I also got from her at the campsite)


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

meggiewes said:


> Well, I know Bruce (cranky) gave me a going DIY recipe yesterday. The only other one I remember is that Poppy (normal) gave me a peach hat and a pear umbrella.
> 
> Are you counting amiibo card camper DIYs too? Because Fauna gave me a cutting board the other day.


Thanks for the input! And yes, I would be counting amiibo card villagers and not just ones that naturally spawn in/are traded!


----------



## meggiewes

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Thanks for the input! And yes, I would be counting amiibo card villagers and not just ones that naturally spawn in/are traded!



Awesome. I remember fairly clearly that Velma asked for a mossy garden rock. And Mira asked for a wooden mini table yesterday.


----------



## MayorBenjamin

I have the companion guide and yeah, most DIY recipes are only given out by certain personality types. If there's any recipes you specifically want to know about, I can have a look for you


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

MayorBenjamin said:


> I have the companion guide and yeah, most DIY recipes are only given out by certain personality types. If there's any recipes you specifically want to know about, I can have a look for you


Thanks for that! I have updated the top post. haha.
I am still going to keep this open and compile a list, just so that you don't have to sit here and type out every DIY.
Plus i'd like to see if different things factoring into it changes anything.


----------



## JKDOS

I swear my lazies keep giving me fruit DIYS, which I feel are probably as bad as the balloon series in New Leaf, except for the apple set.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Thank you for all the input while I was working on the thread! Everything is officially up now! I would love if people could use the form and give tell me what their villagers are doing, and what you get from your beaches! Thanks guys!! ^w^


----------



## shayminskyforme88

According to @MayorBenjamin Flower crowns can be crafted by any personality according to the guidebook.


----------



## AshdewCrossing

I'd love to collect data and contribute more, but I got these recently so they're still fresh in memory:


Spoiler: wooden low table



*DIY Name: *Wooden low table
*Villager: *Graham
*Personality type: *Smug
*How you obtained the DIY: *Visiting a friend
*If your own villager: *Moved in naturally for the friend





Spoiler: wild log bench



*DIY Name: *Wild log bench
*Villager: *Sprocket
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Starter





Spoiler: Iron wall rack



*DIY Name: *Iron wall rack
*Villager: *Shep
*Personality type: *Smug
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Traded





Spoiler: Bamboo speaker



*DIY Name: *Bamboo speaker
*Villager: *Diana
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Traded


----------



## shayminskyforme88

DIY Name: Shell Fountain
Villager: Stitches
Personality type: If you know it!
How you obtained the DIY: Visiting


----------



## sicklewillow

DIY Name: Log Round Table
Villager: Felicity
Personality type: Peppy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island. Felicity is doing DIY
If your own villager: one of first four.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

DIY Name: Wooden Mosaic Wall
Villager: Merengue
Personality type: Normal
How you obtained the DIY: My Island
If your own villager: Traded

DIY Name: Golden Arrowana Model
Villager: Bob
Personality type: Lazy
How you obtained the DIY: Visiting Someone

DIY Name: Golden Dung Beetle Model
Villager: Broccolo
Personality type: Lazy
How you obtained the DIY: Visiting


----------



## rins

I can't remember the villagers who gave me fruit DIYs but I got two shell recipes recently so I'll write those down.

DIY Name: Shell fountain
Villager: Sherb
Personality type: Lazy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island, he was crafting
If your own villager: Naturally moved in, my 3rd villager

DIY Name: Shell lamp
Villager: Flo
Personality type: Uchi
How you obtained the DIY: On my island, she was crafting
If your own villager: My starter

I went to a friend's today to pick up a DIY and it was for ironwood low table

DIY Name: Ironwood low table
Villager: Vivian
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: I visited my friend, Vivian was crafting
If your own villager: She isn't mine but Vivian was invited from Mystery Islands.


----------



## ctar17

DIY Name: Shell Bed
Villager: Wendy
Personality type: Peppy
How you obtained the DIY: She was crafting on my island
If you own your villager: adopted

DIY Name: Ironwood Cupboard
Villager: Gloria
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: She was crafting on my island
If you own your villager: mystery islands


----------



## nammie

*DIY Name: wild log bench
Villager: hamlet
Personality type: sporty
How you obtained the DIY: he was crafting in his house 
If your own villager: from mystery island*


----------



## galactickat4240

*DIY Name: *Angled signpost
*Villager: *Zucker 
*Personality type: *Lazy
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Random move in 

*DIY Name: *Money flooring 
*Villager: *Velma
*Personality type: *Snooty 
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Amiibo card

*DIY Name: *Cherry wall
*Villager: *Apple
*Personality type: *Peppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island


----------



## iovis

*DIY Name: *Gold Bars
*Villager: *Judy
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from Campsite

*DIY Name: *Woodland Wall
*Villager: *Lily
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Amiibo


----------



## Altarium

I'll try to keep track of DIYs from now on as I don't remember pretty much anything, but let's start today!

*DIY Name: *Cherry wall
*Villager: *Marina
*Personality type: *Normal/Sweet
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island

*DIY Name: *Natural mum wreath
*Villager: *Julian
*Personality type: *Smug
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *adopted

*DIY Name: *Cherry rug
*Villager: *Ruby
*Personality type: *Peppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island

*DIY Name: *Peach rug
*Villager: *Ruby
*Personality type: *Peppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island

*DIY Name:* Shell table
*Villager: *Skye
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

All data above this post has been added!
Thank you so much for your data!


----------



## thanat0aster

*DIY Name: *Windflower fan
*Villager: *Zucker
*Personality type: *Lazy
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Mystery island


----------



## sunchild

these are the most recent ones i can remember!

*DIY Name: *Bamboo Partit
*Villager: *Apollo
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *mystery island

*DIY Name: *Giant Teddy Bear
*Villager: *Tammi
*Personality type: *Peppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Friend's island
*If your own villager: *One of the first 5 villagers

*DIY Name: *Money Flooring
*Villager: *N/A
*Personality type: *N/A
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message in a bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A

edit: ah just remembered one more!
*DIY Name: *Green grass skirt
*Villager: *Audie
*Personality type: *Peppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *one of the first 5 villagers


----------



## Ace Marvel

Might not be the same or even be related, but I'm examining what request amiibo villagers ask to move in.






						[Research] Amiibo Campsite Requests
					

CAMPFIRE  DIY REQUESTS  I'm looking into a theory that they have fixed requests depending on their personality. I will make a correlation and I need your help to achieve this.  Here you can see all the data we have gotten: CLICK HERE  Lady Sugarsaurus is doing research about what villagers craft...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




DIY Name: Golden Gears
Villager: Julian and Raymond
Personality type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Julian (amiibo) Raymond (Trade)


----------



## Everdeen

*DIY Name: *Garden Wagon
*Villager: *Audie
*Personality type: *Preppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Visiting a friend
*If your own villager:  *N/A

*DIY Name: *Jail Bars
*Villager: *Fang
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager:* Adopted

*DIY Name: *Street Piano
*Villager: *Pash
*Personality type: *Uchi
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Starter

*DIY Name: *Golden Dish
*Villager: *Elvis
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island

*DIY Name: *Log Dining Table
*Villager: *Wolfgang
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Mystery Bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A


----------



## Khaelis

*DIY Name: *honeycomb flooring
*Villager: *Snake
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Starting Villager


----------



## Rave

Oh! I'm. very forgetful, so I'll just add to this as I get recipes, if that's cool.

*DIY Name: *Shell Speaker
*Villager: *Cherry
*Personality type: *Uchi
*How you obtained the DIY: *Crafting in her house!
*If your own villager: *Starter

*DIY Name: *Jail Bars
*Villager: *Apollo
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Given in campsite
*If your own villager:* Amiibo

*DIY Name: *Terrarium
*Villager: *Melba
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *Crafting in her house
*If your own villager:* Natural move in, found on island

*DIY Name: *Tiny Library
*Villager: *Melba
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *Crafting in her house
*If your own villager:* Natural move in, found on island


----------



## Ozoi

DIY Name: Classic Library Wall
Villager: Chevre
Personality type: Normal
How you obtained the DIY: Message in the bottle
If you own the villager: Previously owned, but not at the time

DIY NAME: Golden Flooring
Villager: Marshal
Personality type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: Message in the bottle

DIY NAME: Golden Gears
Villager: Ed
Personality type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: Message in the bottle
If you own the villager: Previously owned, but not at the time

DIY NAME: Golden Dishes
Villager: Gloria
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: Message in the bottle

DIY NAME: Armor Shoes
Villager: Dobbie
Personality type: Cranky
How you obtained the DIY: Message in the bottle


----------



## cloudmask

*DIY Name: *iron garden chair
*Villager: *renee
*Personality type:* uchi
*How you obtained the DIY: *on my island, in her house
*If your own villager: *naturally spawned (starter villager)

*DIY Name: *peach surprise box
*Villager: *merengue
*Personality type:* sweet
*How you obtained the DIY: *on my island, in her house
*If your own villager: *naturally spawned (nook miles island)


----------



## Hay

*DIY Name: *Shell Arch
*Villager: *Sherb
*Personality type: *Lazy
*How you obtained the DIY:* My island
*If your own villager: *Natural Spawn In (bought a plot)

*DIY Name: *Fruit Wreath
*Villager: *Chief
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Amiibo card

Hope this helps! c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Teddy345 said:


> Might not be the same or even be related, but I'm examining what request amiibo villagers ask to move in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Research] Amiibo Campsite Requests
> 
> 
> CAMPFIRE  DIY REQUESTS  I'm looking into a theory that they have fixed requests depending on their personality. I will make a correlation and I need your help to achieve this.  Here you can see all the data we have gotten: CLICK HERE  Lady Sugarsaurus is doing research about what villagers craft...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Name: Golden Gears
> Villager: Julian and Raymond
> Personality type: Smug
> How you obtained the DIY: My island
> If your own villager: Julian (amiibo) Raymond (Trade)


Cool! Thanks for that! I have added it to the main post as a link, so hopefully we can compare them! 

Anything above this post will be added in 5 mins!


----------



## ctar17

*DIY Name: *Ironwood Cupboard (yes again for me lol)
*Villager: *Vivian
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Mystery island invite


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> *DIY Name: *honeycomb flooring
> *Villager: *Snake
> *Personality type: *Jock
> *How you obtained the DIY: *My island
> *If your own villager: *Starting Villager



Ah, I just remembered one I got yesterday or the day before: 

*DIY Name: *garden bench
*Villager: *Freya
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *My island
*If your own villager: *Random move-in


----------



## Saga

*DIY Name: *Lucky Gold Cat
*Villager: *Blanche
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Obtained from mystery island


----------



## Ace Marvel

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Cool! Thanks for that! I have added it to the main post as a link, so hopefully we can compare them!
> 
> Anything above this post will be added in 5 mins!


Thanks!! I did the same at my thread.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

*DIY Name: *Pear hat
*Villager: *Goose
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY:* My island
*If your own villager:* Natural spawn (original 2)

*DIY Name: *Pear dress
*Villager: *Goose
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY:* My island
*If your own villager:* Natural spawn (original 2)

*DIY Name:* Street piano
*Villager: *Agnes
*Personality type: *Uchi
*How you obtained the DIY:* My island
*If your own villager:* Natural spawn (original 2)

*DIY Name: *Bamboo stopblock
*Villager: *Goose
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY:* My island
*If your own villager:* Natural spawn (original 2)


----------



## shesmyevangeline

*DIY Name: *Modeling clay
*Villager: *Knox
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Knox was at his crafting table in his house
*If your own villager: *Naturally spawned


----------



## Ace Marvel

DIY Name: Honeycomb wallpaper
Villager: Rod
Personality type: Jock
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Starter Villager

DIY Name: Money flooring 
Villager: Miranda
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: Visiting
If your own villager: Not mine

DIY Name: Coconut wall planter
Villager: Pancetti
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: Beach bottle
If your own villager: Bottle

After recollecting some data, I think all DIY are locked behind a personality, whether it be bottles, crafting or amiibo requests.


----------



## Bioness

You don't need to collect data, because it has already been data mined and collected elsewhere.









						Animal Crossing Data Dump
					

Read Me  <a href="https://i.imgur.com/yUIqJEZ.png">Use the tabs at the bottom to navigate and scroll</a> Welcome to the Editors Only sheet!  Please come to Discord if you need help editing or just want to pitch in suggestions for new features. We're currently looking for help with ideas on how to...




					docs.google.com
				




All I did was export the information from









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




If you want to sort it, add a filter at the top and sort by villager personality.


----------



## Bucky42

Ok I hope this is what you are looking for. I have some amiibo cards and I have been putting them in my campsite and my husband's one time each to get DIY from them. Is this what you're looking for? I have been keeping track because I wanted to know if we each get different requests.  I just started so I don't have many yet. We have two switches so two different towns. Also most of the recipes I already have so far. I wasn't tracking personality but I will going forward. I have about 12 more cards so it will take a few weeks to get all the data. U am not putting them 8n my town. Just want more recipes. 
  Annabelle gave me natural garden chair, my husband log stool 
   Angus I got a barrel and I haven't done more on my husband's town yet
  Anicotti birdhouse 
  Becky ironwood low table
  Chrissy log long bench
  Curt sleigh


----------



## CrankyPirate

Queenie, the snooty ostrich gave me all the gold recipes (she crafted them in her house: toilet, bar, candle, dishes, all gold)


----------



## axo

*DIY Name: *lily record player
*Villager: *rasher
*Personality type: *cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *on my island
*If your own villager: *naturally spanwed


----------



## thundershot

Amiibo Bob just asked for a cardboard chair.

Oops wrong thread


----------



## shayminskyforme88

DIY Name: Hedge Standee
Villager: Nan
Personality type: Normal
How you obtained the DIY: Beach DIY


----------



## Everdeen

*DIY Name: *Wooden Stool
*Villager: *Gabi
*Personality type: *Preppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message Bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A

*DIY Name: *Giant Teddy Bear
*Villager: *Sprinkie
*Personality type: *Preppy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message Bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A

*DIY Name: *Barrel
*Villager: *Octavian
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message Bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A

*DIY Name: *Western Style Stone
*Villager: *Merengue
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *Visited Someone's Island
*If your own villager: *N/A; She's one of the first 5

*DIY Name: *Acoustic Guitar
*Villager: *Tex
*Personality type: *Smug
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message Bottle
*If your own villager: *N/A

*DIY Name: *Street Piano
*Villager: *Ursula & Pash
*Personality type: *Uchi x2
*How you obtained the DIY: *Message Bottle & Own Island
*If your own villager: *N/A & Starter


----------



## galactickat4240

DIY Name: Windflower wreath
Villager: Buck
Personality type: Jock
How you obtained the DIY: On my island, he was crafting
If your own villager: Starter villager, original 2


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

DIY Name: Ironwood dresser 
Villager: Diana
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Amiibo card


----------



## MrBox

*DIY Name: * Cutting Board
*Villager: *Daisy
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *Amiibo!
*If your own villager: *N/A


----------



## Miss Misty

*DIY Name: *Doghouse
*Villager: *Sprocket
*Personality type: *Jock
*How you obtained the DIY: *From a villager crafting.
*If your own villager: *Naturally spawned.        

I also found another doghouse recipe card in a bottle from Tybalt, who is also a jock.


----------



## shuba

*DIY Name: *orange umbrella (i.. think. this was a few hours ago so forgive me if it's actually called orange parasol or whatever)
*Villager: *Al
*Personality type: *Lazy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Al (on my island) was crafting it, I talked to him, he gave it to me.
*If your own villager: I*nvited from an island tour, was my 3rd villager.


----------



## biksoka

*DIY Name: *bonsai shelf
*Villager: *Wolfgang
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Villager crafting
*If your own villager: *Invited from Nook Mile island*

DIY Name: *Clothesline
*Villager: *Wolfgang
*Personality type: *Cranky
*How you obtained the DIY: *Villager crafting
*If your own villager: *Invited from Nook Mile island


----------



## voltairenism

*DIY Name: *Golden Casket
*Villager: *Chops
*Personality type: *Smug
*How you obtained the DIY: *Villager was crafting
*If your own villager: *Obligatory first campsite visitor

*DIY Name: *Doghouse
*Villager: *Beau
*Personality type: *Lazy
*How you obtained the DIY: *Villager was crafting
*If your own villager: *Found on mystery tour


----------



## ofcourseilikepasta

Hiya! New here, decided to join to group to share info.


DIY Name: Iron Closet
Villager: Plucky 
Personality type: Uchi 
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: One of my original 2 starters


----------



## Bioness

Bioness said:


> You don't need to collect data, because it has already been data mined and collected elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing Data Dump
> 
> 
> Read Me  <a href="https://i.imgur.com/yUIqJEZ.png">Use the tabs at the bottom to navigate and scroll</a> Welcome to the Editors Only sheet!  Please come to Discord if you need help editing or just want to pitch in suggestions for new features. We're currently looking for help with ideas on how to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was export the information from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
> 
> 
> Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookplaza.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to sort it, add a filter at the top and sort by villager personality.



Reposting this again, this has already been done. You don't have to keep posting.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Wrong thing~


----------



## Kamzitty

This is so interesting! I was wondering this to myself the other day. Here's some of my data

DIY Name:Fruit wreath
Villager: Octavian
Personality type: Cranky
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Naturally spawned/ moved in from campsite (not amiibo) 

DIY Name: Ukelele
Villager: Graham
Personality type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Naturally spawned/Moved into open plot

DIY Name: Cabin wall
Villager: Apple
Personality type: Peppy
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Naturally spawned/moved in from island tour


----------



## Yuuki

*DIY Name:* Western Style Stone
*Villager: *Margie
*Personality type: *Normal
*How you obtained the DIY: *On my island
*If your own villager: *Recruited through campsite (not amiibo)


----------



## ofcourseilikepasta

DIY Name: Crest Doorplate
Villager: Hans
Personality Type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: My first camper (not amiibo)


----------



## Flunkifera

DIY name: flower stand
Villager: Agnes
Personality type: Uchi
How you obtained the DIY: on my friend's island


----------



## Mooofy

DIY Name: Gold Helmet, Gold-armor shoes, Golden Casket, Golden Candlestick
Villager: Julian
Personality Type: Smug
How you obtained the DIY: on my island
If your own villager: swiped him up from the campsite (non amibo)


----------



## Kuyusi

Edit: saw the post on the previous page with a breakdown of what's available, feeling sheepish for not checking the entire thread before posting. >_<;

*DIY name: *Hyacinth Lamp
*Villager: *Sylvia
*Personality type: *Snooty
*How you obtained the DIY: *on my island
*If your own Villager: *Original starter villager

*DIY name: *Bone Doorplate
*Villager: *Beau
*Personality type: *lazy
*How you obtained the DIY: *on my island
*If your own Villager: *Obtained from mystery island


----------



## Le Ham

Here are the ones I remember. I plan to update this list.

DIYVillagerDIY ObtainedVillager Obtainedcrest doorplateLionel (Smug)on my islandnaturallyWestern-style stoneSandy (Normal)on my islandnaturallygolden gearsLionel (Smug)on my islandnaturallypitfall seedBilly (Jock)on my islandnaturallyrocking horseMelba (Normal)on a friend's islandnaturallycosmos showerPurrl (Snooty)on my islandmessage bottleknight's helmetMonty (Cranky)on my islandnaturallyleafBilly (Jock)on my islandnaturallychic tulip crownUrsala (Uchi)on my islandnaturally


----------



## Clock

Diy) Coconut Juice
Villager) Friga (snooty)
Diy obtained) Message bottle and on my island


----------



## Askiopop

DIY Name: Cardboard Sofa
Villager: Cole
Personality type: Lazy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Obtained from mystery island

DIY Name: Cardboard Chair
Villager: Cole
Personality type: Lazy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Obtained from mystery island

DIY Name: Ironwood Cupboard
Villager: Francine
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Random move-in

DIY Name: Gold Bars
Villager: Francine
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Random move-in


----------



## allainah

idk if anyones linked this but i just saw it on twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259092583281811460


----------



## Ghostlyboo

DIY Name: Peach Surprise Box
Villager: Stella
Personality type: Normal
How you obtained the DIY: My island
If your own villager: Invited from a nook miles island.


----------



## MegH1213

*DIY Name:* Hyacinth Lamp
*Villager:* Frita
*Personality type: *Uchi
*How you obtained the DIY:* On my island
*If your own villager: *One of my original 2 villagers


----------



## MegH1213

DIY Name: Birdhouse
Villager: Candi
Personality type: Peppy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Mystery Island


DIY Name: 
Villager: Candi
Personality type: Peppy
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Mystery Island


DIY Name: Log Extra Long Sofa
Villager: Nana
Personality type: 
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Mystery Island


DIY Name: Birdbath
Villager: Broffina
Personality type: Snooty
How you obtained the DIY: On my island
If your own villager: Mystery Island


----------

